# Gli ho chiesto se...



## Crocodile28

Salve, so che probabilmente sull'argomento se ne sarà discusso molto, ma non ho trovato nulla che possa risolvere questo mio dubbio. 
<<Gli ho chiesto se domani sarebbe venuto>>.
<<Gli ho chiesto se domani verrà>>.
<<Gli ho chiesto se domani venisse>>.
<<Gli ho chiesto se domani veniva>>.
Le prime due frasi dovrebbero essere corrette, ma le altre due lo sono? Non penso che lo siano, ma vorrei avere una conferma.


----------



## marco.cur

La prima è senz'altro corretta. L'ultima non è corretta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crocodile28 said:


> Salve, so che probabilmente sull'argomento se ne sarà discusso molto, ma non ho trovato nulla che possa risolvere questo mio dubbio.
> <<Gli ho chiesto se domani sarebbe venuto>>.
> <<Gli ho chiesto se domani verrà>>.
> <<Gli ho chiesto se domani venisse>>.
> <<Gli ho chiesto se domani veniva>>.
> Le prime due frasi dovrebbero essere corrette, ma le altre due lo sono? Non penso che lo siano, ma vorrei avere una conferma.


Dipende dal contesto che non hai fornito.


----------



## Crocodile28

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dipende dal contesto che non hai fornito.


Non c'è un contesto vero e proprio, sono frasi su cui stavo riflettendo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crocodile28 said:


> Non c'è un contesto vero e proprio, sono frasi su cui stavo riflettendo.


Possono essere giuste o sbagliate. Dipende dal contesto che spiega cosa devono significare.


----------



## Crocodile28

''Chi chiede'', parla con una ''terza persona'', dicendole che ha chiesto ad una ''seconda persona'', se domani sarebbe andato a mare con lui.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Il problema, e credo se ne sia già  parlato in diverse altre discussioni, è che il passato prossimo in italiano può riferirsi sia a un secondo fa sia al secolo scorso. E il discorso cambia.
Es.
Giorni fa ho trovato Luigi e gli ho chiesto se sarebbe venuto alla festa di domani.

Ha appena chiamato Luigi e gli ho chiesto se verrà alla festa domani.

Nel secondo caso il passato prossimo è talmente "prossimo" da consentire l'uso del futuro semplice.


----------



## lorenzos

marco.cur said:


> La prima è senz'altro corretta. L'ultima non è corretta.


Sicuro? Trovato su Cruscate


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Trovato su Cruscate


Non so dire la ragione sintattica (forse perché si tratta di un'interrogativa indiretta, mentre l'esempio su Cruscate non lo è ?), ma al mio orecchio
_gli ho chiesto se domani veniva_
suona semplicemente raccapricciante. Mi sembra una frase in un italiano a dir poco dialettale o sub-standard, e farei anche fatica ad intenderne il senso di futuro nel passato. Anzi, mi ricorda certe frasi dei giochi dei bambini, tipo_ Facciamo che io ero il dottore e tu il malato, e adesso chiedo a Maria se le andava bene di fare l'infermiera._


----------



## Armodio

Provo ad esprimere il mio pensiero meno "cripticamente".
Volevo semplicemente dire che nei 4 casi proposti da Crocodile, in cui ci si sta palesemente rivolgendo al futuro rispetto al momento dell'enunciazione (_se domani), _dopo un verbo reggente al passato prossimo (che qua possiamo considerare verbo storico), la grammatica normativa dà le sue risposte.

Ora, se è possibile esprimere un parere concreto, la 1 è canonica (come futuro nel passato). Come riportato da Lorenzos, vero è che si può aprire anche l'interpretazione controfattuale (è scritto nel passo citato   ), ma nel brano tratto da "Cruscate" l'esempio è fatto con un'oggettiva e non con un'interrogativa indiretta. Il nostro esempio 1 in forma diretta sarebbe _gli ho chiesto: domani verrai? _O volendo: _gli ho chiesto: domani verresti (se ti invitassi)?  _in cui il condizionale è sì un'apodosi di periodo ipotetico, ma non controfattuale.

Come provavo a scrivere ieri, la 4 (_veniva_)  è un imperfetto colloquiale (evito etichette, ma me ne duole) che fa le veci del condizionale composto come futuro nel passato, con in più la sfumatura modale (_volere o potere_) ossia _se voleva venire=se sarebbe voluto venire_.
L'altro tipo accennato da Bearded è il cosiddetto imperfetto ludico. 

La 3 (_venisse_) non mi pare funzionale, visto che - come detto all'inizio - ci si sta rivolgendo al futuro e il _se _è interrogativo. Andrebbe bene in un rapporto di contemporaneità: _gli ho chiesto/chiesi se venisse (veniva) a trovare degli amici. _


----------



## EdenMartin

> Come provavo a scrivere ieri, la 4 (_veniva_) è un imperfetto colloquiale


Qualche grammatico lo chiama imperfetto _prospettico._



> _La 3 (venisse) *non mi pare funzionale*, visto che - come detto all'inizio - ci si sta rivolgendo al futuro e il se è interrogativo. Andrebbe bene in un rapporto di contemporaneità: gli ho chiesto/chiesi se venisse (veniva) a trovare degli amici. _


Al momento, la grammatica la norma sintattica che mi è nota considera propriamente un errore quel congiuntivo imperfetto. L'abuso è tuttavia frequente, potrebbe gradualmente imporsi fino a venire ammesso.

EDIT:grammatica


----------



## Armodio

Eden, è proprio quell'etichetta che avevo dato ieri nel "deleted" e ora mi sono peritato di evitare . Prospettico o prospettivo.

Infatti la 3 (_se domani venisse_) mi sono trattenuto dal censurarla spietatamente, anche se di appigli temporali o modali non ne scovo.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Non so dire la ragione sintattica (forse perché si tratta di un'interrogativa indiretta, mentre l'esempio su Cruscate non lo è ?), ma al mio orecchio
> _gli ho chiesto se domani veniva_
> suona semplicemente raccapricciante.


Forse ti suonano meglio:
_- Gli ho chiesto se domani veniva con noi.
- Gli hai detto che si tornava domani sera?
- Gli ho chiesto se domani passava a trovarmi._

@Armodio Ricopio dalla stessa fonte:


> (310) Mi hanno avvertito (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione) che sarebbe venuto / veniva (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione / adesso / dopo il momento dell’enunciazione).


Cosa cambia con: "_Ti hanno avvertito che sarebbe venuto / veniva in città?"_


Su <<Gli ho chiesto se domani venisse>> non so che dire e chiedo se sia censurabile:
- _Gli ho chiesto se domani preferisse dormire da noi o andare in albergo._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Il nostro esempio 1 in forma diretta sarebbe _gli ho chiesto: domani verrai_


In realtà questo è vero solo nel caso in cui la domanda sia stata posta oggi stesso. Se fosse stata posta ieri, per esempio, la forma diretta sarebbe " Gli ho chiesto: -Dopodomani verrai?- ". Questo mi riporta a quanto già detto nel post #7.
Riguardo ai casi 3 e 4 del post .#1 posso solo dire che io non parlo così.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Forse ti suonano meglio:
> _- Gli ho chiesto se domani veniva con noi.
> - Gli hai detto che si tornava domani sera?
> - Gli ho chiesto se domani passava a trovarmi._


Solo la seconda frase mi sembra in qualche modo comprensibile.  Circa la prima e terza frase, senza conoscere il contesto sarei incerto sul senso di 'domani' (=l'indomani? tra un giorno da adesso?) e anche su quando 'gli ho chiesto' (poco fa, un anno fa?)..
Ma perché usare modi e tempi così bizzarri da formare frasi che - francamente - suonano ambigue/contorte?


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> sarei incerto sul senso di 'domani' (=l'indomani? tra un giorno da adesso?) e anche su quando 'gli ho chiesto' (poco fa, un anno fa?)


 Francamente, io i contorcimenti non riesco a vederli
Tu come diresti: "_Ho chiesto a Franco se domani ci dava lui un passaggio_"?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Tu come diresti: "_Ho chiesto a Franco se domani ci dava lui un passaggio_"?


1. (nel presente) ho chiesto a Franco se domani ci darà lui un passaggio
2. (nel passato) ho chiesto a Franco se il giorno dopo ci avrebbe dato lui un passaggio (futuro nel passato)
3. (nel passato ma riferito al domani di chi parla) ho chiesto/chiesi a Franco se domani ci avrebbe dato un passaggio.

Nei casi 1 e 2 il passato prossimo ''ho chiesto''  è (1) di poco fa, e (2) di diverso tempo fa.
Per il caso 3, faccio un esempio: il Natale scorso chiesi a Franco se domani 1° Maggio ci avrebbe dato un passaggio (anche qui futuro nel passato). 
È quel 'ci dava' all'imperfetto indicativo che disturba e rende la frase (per me) poco chiara: quando ce lo 'dava' il passaggio? Normalmente l'imperfetto si usa per il passato, non per il futuro..

Analogamente, per certe grammatiche è giusto dire ''se venivi oggi, ero più contento'' (invece di ''se fossi venuto oggi, sarei stato più contento''). È l'indicativo che si insinua gradatamente - e surrettiziamente - al posto del congiuntivo o del condizionale nelle ipotetiche. Io sarò ''arretrato'', ma per me queste forme colloquiali non dovrebbero essere codificate come standard.
Tanto meno suona giusto al mio orecchio l'imperfetto indicativo al posto del condizionale composto nel caso del futuro nel passato - come nel tuo esempio.

Ma non avevamo già sviscerato tutto questo in un altro thread?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> 1. (nel presente) ho chiesto a Franco se domani ci darà lui un passaggio
> 2. (nel passato) ho chiesto a Franco se il giorno dopo ci avrebbe dato lui un passaggio (futuro nel passato)
> 3. (nel passato ma riferito al domani di chi parla) ho chiesto/chiesi a Franco se domani ci avrebbe dato un passaggio.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Senza forzature e senza combinazioni di tempi improbabili solo per fare statistica, le alternative sono queste.


bearded said:


> Ma non avevamo già sviscerato tutto questo in un altro thread?


Si.
L'avverbio ''domani'' e l'aggettivo ''prossimo''

Quindi evitiamo di rispetere tutto


----------



## lorenzos

Ho letto la surreale discussione su _domani _e _prossimo_ e non mi sembra che si sia analizzato l'imperfetto indicativo per un evento futuro, che risulta ben attestato:
_"__Mi disse che andava domani alla bocca della gora_" (Cesare Pavese)
"Forse era meglio se si andava domani_"_ (Giorgio Van Straten)
"bisognava pure risolversi, perchè la marchesa partiva domani" (Alfredo Oriani)
"scrisse anche alla Lanti ; che partiva domani_"_ (Riccardo Bacchelli)
"ma partiva domani per il fronte" (Alfredo Panzini)
"Mac-Mahon disse che _partiva domani_ per Grasse" (Gazzetta Ufficiale del Regno d'Italia, 1879)
"Antonio le prese le mani baciandole, premendole sui suoi occhi, dicendole che partiva domani!" (Annie Vivanti)
"e nondimeno partiva domani" (Francesco Guicciardini)
"La sera antecedente alla sua partenza da Roma disse al cavaliere di Boistel , che partiva domani_" _(Verri)


----------



## bearded

Allora nel tuo esempio volevi dire ''ho chiesto a Franco se all'indomani ci avrebbe dato lui un passaggio'', oppure ''gli ho chiesto (allora) se sarebbe stato disposto a darci lui un passaggio domani 28 Luglio 21 ''?  In base agli ultimi esempi che hai fornito, sembrerebbe ''all'indomani''... È tutta qui l'ambiguità di quell'imperfetto ''dava'' - oltre alla già discussa ambiguità di ''domani''.


----------



## lorenzos

Caro Bearded, ho chiesto a Pasquale se con suo comodo, domani o dopodomani, ti rispondeva lui, perchè io credo di avere esaurito i miei argomenti.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> ho chiesto a Pasquale se con suo comodo, domani o dopodomani, ti rispondeva lui


Mi sembra chiaro che a te questo genere di frasi sembrino naturali. A me e ad altri no. Non possiamo semplicemente prenderne atto?
Riguardo alle citazioni di autorevoli ma perlopiù antichi  autori che hai fatto prima, mi stupisce soprattutto l'uso di "domani" per "l'indomani". Credo sia una licenza che noi comuni mortali del 2021 non ci possiamo permettere.


lorenzos said:


> credo di avere esaurito i miei argomenti


Non credo


----------



## lorenzos

Sempre dalla _GGIC_ (vol. II, p. 128)


> (309) Mi hanno avvertito che sarebbe venuto / veniva in città.
> _sarebbe venuto_ / _veniva_ può essere analizzato nei tre modi qui sotto indicati:
> (310) Mi hanno avvertito (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione) che sarebbe venuto / veniva (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione / adesso / *dopo il momento dell’enunciazione*).


----------



## bearded

> _sarebbe venuto_ / _veniva_ può essere analizzato nei tre modi qui sotto indicati:



Dunque già con 'sarebbe venuto' c'è un'ambiguità, la quale si accentua ancora di più con il (per me molto colloquiale) ' veniva'.
Una frase che ammette ben tre possibili interpretazioni è veramente ambigua..

Ma non dimentichiamo che la frase in discussione è ''gli ho chiesto _se domani veniva_'' , cioè - diversamente dai tuoi ultimi  esempi - un'interrogativa indiretta, che (per ottenere una risposta) dovrebbe invece avere un unico significato chiaro.  Inoltre la frase contiene l'avverbio 'domani' che - come sappiamo - può essere a sua volta ambiguo. Voglio dire che, in base alla tua regola, sia che si intenda il 'domani' del parlante sia che si intenda 'l'indomani', questo avverbio indica comunque un'azione che si svolge ''*dopo il momento dell'enunciazione*''.  Tutto sta nel capire _quanto_ tempo dopo l'enunciazione.

Nei tuoi esempi del #19 il significato (obsoleto) dell'avverbio  era ''l'indomani'', mentre nella tua frase esemplificativa ma scherzosa del #21 il significato era ''il giorno dopo oggi''. Mi sembra dunque che tu abbia fornito esempi un po' contraddittori.
( Per un momento mi sono comunque chiesto: ma chi è questo Pasquale? )  

Per tutto quanto sopra, ripeto quello che ho scritto al #15: sarebbe bene evitare frasi ambigue.

Credo di aver espresso sull'argomento tutto quello che avevo da dire, e pertanto non interverrò più in questo thread. Sono naturalmente a disposizione per conversazioni private - ma solo fino al 2 Agosto (dopo vado in vacanza).


----------



## lorenzos

Non sapevo che il due agosto andavi in vacanza; buon diveertimento e alla prossima.


----------

